# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Festival Mauvais Genre, le cinéma des vilains petits canards

## Bernard Génial

Le festival international de cinéma _Mauvais Genre_ commence ce soir, et la question lancinante qu'il soulève est bien sûr "comment ai-je fait pour passer à côté des 7 premières éditions ?". 

 Comme le laisse suggérer son affiche, la programmation est ridiculement alléchante : il y a du buddy-movie mâtiné de post-apo, de la science-fiction rigolo-dramatique et du thriller avec supplément, au choix, hémoglobine ou torture psychologique. Il y a même du délire dans la veine de la Classe Américaine, du trip satanique à mi chemin entre Jodorowsky et Jérôme Bosch, sans oublier un film japonais traitant de la coexistence entre vivants et zombies dans une ambiance Monty-Python mêlant sketchs, animations, conseils vidéo et scéances de gym (si, si).

 Si ce programme hallucinant n'a pas fini de vous convaincre, sachez que le jury est présidé par H.P.G, un pionnier du porno gonzo. Franchement, je ne sais pas ce qu'il vous faut de plus. Sans doute un parc pour se poser entre deux séances, le temps d'une dose d'UV, d'un petit concert et d'une BD sur un des stands exposants, avant de retourner dans les salles obscures ? Y'a qu'à demander...

 Et encore, je ne vous ai même pas parlé des séries SyFy projetées gratos en avant premières (dont Métal Hurlant Chronicles), ni des trouzaines de courts-métrages qui ont l'air tous plus barrés les uns que les autres, avec par exemple _Extrême Pinocchio_ : "Un junkie de petite taille tente de voler un psychopathe qui se prend pour Geppetto, en se faisant passer pour son fils Pinocchio"...

 Si vous êtes dans la belle région Tourangelle ce weekend, ça serait un crime de ne pas aller y laisser traîner votre curiosité. Et si vous êtes sur Paris, ça n'est qu'à 45h de marche selon google map.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## MrPapillon

La décentralisation c'est le mal.

----------


## teurg14

Je fais mon chiant, le jeu des fôtes de frappe : international, Jodorowski, séances... pas vu d'autres...
"Mauvais genres"  c'est aussi une émission sur France Cul pour tous les hommes et femmes de goût !

*** EDIT ***

Au temps pour moi, c'est Jodorowsky pas autre chose (mais manque quand même le "o"...)

et pis séance ...

----------


## IrishCarBomb

J'en serai comme d'hab. Pour une fois qu'un truc aussi cool se passe par chez moi !!!  ::lol::

----------


## Bernard Génial

Waip, m'est avis que la "nuit interdite" de demain va truculer à donf'.

----------


## bender sobre

J'espère que c'est sponsorisé par nanarland ce festaoche, ce serait un gage de qualité...

----------


## vulpex

45h de marche de paname, ca fait loin, mais ca en vaut le détour  ::):

----------

